# Der WoW:Sammelthread



## Alexirus (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies! (Sowie Member auch Admins sind hier angesprochen)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange angemeldet, jedoch schon sehr langer treuer Mitleser im Forum. Da ist mir etwas aufgefallen, was ich als sinnvolle Änderung ansehen würde:

Und zwar, es gibt etliche Threads die nur eine kurze Frage beinhalten, wie jetzt zum Beispiel der Thread "Hilfe", bei dem der User Hilfe bei der Installation unter Vista benötigt.

Ich kenne aus anderen Foren das Prinzip eines Sammelthreads.

Das bedeutet, wenn ein User eine kurze, relativ simple Frage ohne Diskusionsgehalt hat, wird diese Frage in diesem Sammthread gestellt. So müssen nicht zig andere Threads erstellt werden, dies dient der einfachen Übersicht, da keine 100 verschiedene Topics eröffnet werden müssen, und auch schon dies die Serverleistung.

Klar, Nachteil ist natürlich, dass die SuFu dadurch benachteiligt wird. Jedoch zeigen meine Erfahrungswerte, dass locker 80% der User keinen Threadnamen benutzen, der wirklich aussagekräftig ist. (Auch hier möchte ich als Negativbeispiel den Thread "Hilfe" nutzen.)

Was haltet ihr davon? Meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Änderung, dieser Thread kann natürlich auch verschoben werden, da er in der Allgemeinen Diskussion nicht viel verloren hat. Aber so kann man über meine Anregung am ehesten mal nachdenken.

Liebe Grüße

Alexirus aka Dennie

PS: An den User XratedX, nehm es mir bitte nicht übel, dass ich gerade deinen Thread 2 mal als Beispiel benutzt habe, dass ist nix gegen dich persönlich. Es hat sich einfach gerade angeboten!


----------



## Regine55 (17. Juli 2009)

öhm wird nicht klappen, da eh wieder jeder nen neuen tread eröffnen wird mit neuer bzw. gleicher frage....so ist das halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (17. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies! (Sowie Member auch Admins sind hier angesprochen)
> 
> Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange angemeldet, jedoch schon sehr langer treuer Mitleser im Forum. Da ist mir etwas aufgefallen, was ich als sinnvolle Änderung ansehen würde:
> 
> ...


Nette Idee!


----------



## WeRkO (17. Juli 2009)

Wäre halt nen Faq der Sticky gemacht werden würde, nutzen wäre trotzdem gleich null, sieht man ja an unseren Klassenforen in denen jeden Tag aufs neue "wie sockle / skile / verzaubere / xy ich richtig???" Topics gemacht werden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

die Idee ist gut, nur ich glaube nicht, dass sie sich hier durchsetzen wird :\
siehe stickys, sie stehen ganz oben im forum und werden trotzdem gerne überlesen.


----------



## Alexirus (17. Juli 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> öhm wird nicht klappen, da eh wieder jeder nen neuen tread eröffnen wird mit neuer bzw. gleicher frage....so ist das halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar wird es Anfangs nicht funktionieren. Aber mit der Zeit bürgert sich sowas ein, dass ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanala300 (17. Juli 2009)

Eine super Idee, aber leider wird es immer Leute geben, die nicht in den Sammelthread schreiben werden.

Offtopic: @TE ich finde die Stärke deiner Chars nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 1337!!


----------



## Alexirus (17. Juli 2009)

Lanala300 schrieb:


> Eine super Idee, aber leider wird es immer Leute geben, die nicht in den Sammelthread schreiben werden.
> 
> Offtopic: @TE ich finde die Stärke deiner Chars nice
> 
> ...



Deshalb wirds Anfangs wohl etwas stressig für die Mods. Würde mich aber auch als solcher anbieten um da mitzugucken.

ANtwort auf OT: Dankeschön, ich finds auch ziemlich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. Juli 2009)

Es wird immer wieder viele neue Threads zu allen erdenklichen Themen geben ...
Und gäb´s ´nen Sammelthread, würden wahrscheinlich andere Threads mit Thema "wtf Sammelthread" entstehen ...

Nette Idee, aber wird wohl nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Cotraxis (17. Juli 2009)

Sry das ich das nun sage aber mein VORposter hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Sammelthread wird sich nicht lohnen da wirklich immer wieder sachen kommen mit "Kennt ihr das Problem mit XY" oder sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Idee aber schlecht umzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexirus (17. Juli 2009)

An meine Vorposter:

Sicher bin ich mir bewusst, dass es immer Leute geben wird, die sich anderweitig kundig machen, sprich, trotzdem einen Thread aufmachen.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, (wie gesagt, ich kann mich nur auf Erfahrungswerten berufen) dass sich die User dran gewöhnen werden. Es müsste halt bloß von Anfang an drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich will das ganze jetzt nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb bis aufs Blut verteidigen. Freut mich ja schon, wenn ihr die Idee gut findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir sicher, (wie gesagt, ich kann mich nur auf Erfahrungswerten berufen) dass sich die User dran gewöhnen werden. Es müsste halt bloß von Anfang an drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, guck dir den mittwochsthread an... es gibt ihn seit 2 jahren, und trotzdem werden mittwochs noch threads eröffnet :\
da ist dann halt die frage, wie lange es dauern würde, bis sich der sammeltrhead etabliert hätte


----------



## Alexirus (17. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, guck dir den mittwochsthread an... es gibt ihn seit 2 jahren, und trotzdem werden mittwochs noch threads eröffnet :\
> da ist dann halt die frage, wie lange es dauern würde, bis sich der sammeltrhead etabliert hätte



Naja gut, aber sind die Threads die Mittwochs erstellt werden nicht immer nur: "Mimimimi Blizz braucht so lange, es ist alles für den Ar***" etc.?

Und nur wenn Mittwoch ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass GAR KEINE Threads mehr erstellt werden dürfen ;-)

Offtopic: Haste noch von dem leckerem Hühnchen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (17. Juli 2009)

Fand sowas immer bescheuert. Wirklich gut nach Problemen suchen kann man nicht, und ne Ewigkeit auf ne Anwort zu warten hab ich auch kein Bock


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, wenn ein User eine kurze, relativ simple Frage ohne Diskusionsgehalt hat, wird diese Frage in diesem Sammthread gestellt.


Der Nachteil von Sammelthreads ist häufig, dass Fragen und Antworten bunt durcheinander gehen. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Frage und Antwort ist kaum mehr zu erkennen, noch unbeantwortete Fragen verschwinden in kurzer Zeit auf der auf der Seite "davor".

Beim jetzigen System kann ich zweifelsfrei erkennen, ob eine Frage schon beantwortet wurde und muss meinen Senf nicht auch noch dazu geben.

Die Idee an sich ist gut, aber ich denke, für ein derart stark frequentiertes Forum nicht händelbar.


----------



## Maladin (17. Juli 2009)

Das ganze hat leider einen Haken. Wir hatten einen ähnlichen Sammelthread im Addon Forum, wo jeder seine Suchanfragen posten konnte. Leider hat das nicht funktioniert. Ich verschiebe diesen Thread zur Diskussion in den Anregungen Bereich. 

Ich persönlich fände die Idee gut, wenn es klappen würde. Daran zweifel ich jedoch sehr stark.

/wink maladin


----------



## Alexirus (17. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das ganze hat leider einen Haken. Wir hatten einen ähnlichen Sammelthread im Addon Forum, wo jeder seine Suchanfragen posten konnte. Leider hat das nicht funktioniert. Ich verschiebe diesen Thread zur Diskussion in den Anregungen Bereich.
> 
> Ich persönlich fände die Idee gut, wenn es klappen würde. Daran zweifel ich jedoch sehr stark.
> 
> /wink maladin



Danke Maladin,

ging ja echt fix nachm Report! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sorry für den falschen Bereich!

Nochmal zum Topic:

Wie denkt Ihr, könnte man das ganze etablieren? Also das das Ding auch wirklich genutzt wird? Das ist halt der Knackpunkt, dass gebe ich zu. Aber meiner Meinung nach hat das nichts damit zu tun, ob das ein Forum ist mit 10, 100 oder 100.000 Usern ist. Mit der Zeit gewöhnen sich die Member dran.

Wie gesagt, ein Mod der nur dafür zuständig ist wäre ne Möglichkeit...


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juli 2009)

Alexirus schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach hat das nichts damit zu tun, ob das ein Forum ist mit 10, 100 oder 100.000 Usern ist.


Ich bleib dabei, in einem stark frequentierten Forum ist diese Form ungeeignet. Dabei geht es weniger um die Besucherzahl, vielmehr werden hier oft Freds im Minutentakt erstellt. Fragen und Antworten würden sich überschlagen, viele Fragen blieben unbeantwortet, weil sie schlicht und einfach untergehen.


----------

